# 2008 Hillbilly Shoot In Md



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

CUMBERLAND BOWHUNTERS 50th ANNIVERSARY 

July 5-6 2008 HillBilly shoot will mark the celebration of the 50th Anniversary for the host Cumberland Bowhunters. The club fully owns 72 acres and a 7000 sq. ft. indoor shooting facility making it one of the few archery clubs in the country that entirely owns it lands and facilities.

This years event will once again on Saturday be a casual multiple registration 14 field 14 hunter. In other words if you want to tackle the Hill that Billy built twice on Saturday the opportunity is yours providing all cards are turned in by 3:00PM. The registration will open at 8:00 AM and close at 11:00AM cards in by 3:00PM. Directly after all cards have been handed in and calculations completed the 2nd Annual Hinkelmonster Shoot (Hinkelmonster Shoot rules to follow)will begin. Following the Hinkelmonster shoot we will be having a banquet in celebration of the 50th Anniversary of the club and in conjunction of the banquet Ms. Lucky will once again be invited to host her CD Challenge in the spacious indoor facility. The main course for the banquet will be pit roasted pork. The banquet will be included in your entry fee. Upon registration you will be given a ticket to present during the banquet to allow yourself to be served. You will also be giving a second ticket during registration that will give you the opportunity to win one of five $50.00 drawings during the banquet or the grand prize drawing of $250.00. The drawings will take place approximately every twenty minutes during the banquet. Must be present to win. Non shooters may purchase a meal ticket for a fee of $15.00 adult to include the opportunity to partake in the drawings and $5.00 children under 15.

On Sunday we will be shooting a meet and greet round. Registration will close at 8:00AM. All returning participants from Saturdays round will be randomly paired with the top scores from Saturday. This will give many the opportunity to see how some of the best shooters in the country do it on the Field Course. It also will give the opportunity to make new friends from near and far. All Sunday only participants will be paired with one another. Target assignments will be announced at approximately 8:15 AM and a shotgun start at approximately 8:30 AM. 


Range Fee Saturday $30.00 Adult $15.00 Children this will include the Hog Roast Saturday evening and entry in to the money drawings and your Sunday range fee.

Sunday only participants Range Fee $15.00 Adult $7.50 Children

A guest meal ticket will be available for Non Archery participants. 

The fee will be $15.00 over 15 years of age to include entry into the the money drawings.

Under 15 years of age will be $5.00 and does not include entry to the money drawings.

PLEASE KEEP THIS TOWARD THE TOP AS THE SHOOTING IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Some year I'll make it down there. Just that July 4th weekend is a tough one, family-wise, for me. Some day . . .


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

*Hillbilly*

This will BE the best field shoot on the East Coast if not all over the US. I wish all could attend. This is a awsome course and very challenging. The high score is a 558. Surely someone can come out and knock ol Mr. Broadwater off the king of the hill from last year....lol It will be a very fun weekend with the Hinklemonster shoot and Mrs. Lucky with the CD's. So bring the family and friends and come have a good time with us.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

Keep this baby to the top........Where is HAS BEEN


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

MSCJEM said:


> Keep this baby to the top........Where is HAS BEEN


He's Has Been so he HAS BEEN gone for a while. 

See what happens when you get a job Mike, don't let it happen to you!!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Wait until the unexpecting see the down hill eighty...................


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Wait until the unexpecting see the down hill eighty...................


That's just a warm up for the next target!!!!! I hate that 55 shooting up at the sun with "N-O" footing!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Wait until the unexpecting see the down hill eighty...................


Nothing to that one...you should see treaton's...Its that much up hill...!!!


Hinkelmonster said:


> That's just a warm up for the next target!!!!! I hate that 55 shooting up at the sun with "N-O" footing!!!


Its the uphill 45 and 50 you finish the 1st half and start the 2nd half on that seem to get my goat...

I can't wait for it to get here...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MSCJEM said:


> Keep this baby to the top........Where is HAS BEEN


It is at the top and has been since the day this forum was created.....the hill Billy shoot Has Been sticky-fied since Oct 19th last year:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Nothing to that one...you should see treaton's...Its that much up hill...!!!
> 
> Its the uphill 45 and 50 you finish the 1st half and start the 2nd half on that seem to get my goat...
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here...


Mine is that stupid side hill 60 on the front...#12 I think. I hate that damn target....I am bringing matches incase I 16 that sucker again.....I have shot that course 4 times and I think I have shot 4 16s :doh:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

you guys name a target and I'll tell you it was a tough one. I did 4X a couple of them, but blind squirrels find nuts everyonce in a while. I think #3 is the 45 yd withthe sidehill from shooters right? I did 4X that one on day one and proceeded to fall apart...


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

*ttt*

#3 is the 55 out the side of the hill... it can be a tough one and sneak up on you if your not careful... and the 60 on the front half hornet????that is one of my favorites....you have the 65 out one way and then the 60 right back the other...


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

Randy im tryng to keep it from happening to much trust me......


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

MSCJEM said:


> Keep this baby to the top........Where is HAS BEEN


Here I is......... Glad to see you keeping things rolling in my lapse.

I needed a break and ask for help promoting this shoot at last months meeting. It only took 29 days and I'm glad to see you and Shane being the two to step up to the plate. 

I guess HillBilly land is way behind the rest of the world on the INTERNET SERVICE. :embara::embara::embara:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I cant keep any of these HillBilly threads going. It was not near this hard in years past.

Could it be that field archery is truly doomed.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> I cant keep any of these HillBilly threads going. It was not near this hard in years past.
> 
> Could it be that field archery is truly doomed.


You did miss the memo, didn't you!!


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You did miss the memo, didn't you!!


I must have.

I am lost as to what you are speaking of.:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> Could it be that field archery is truly doomed.


Stop it! :wink:

Could you put in an advance request for decent temps for the HillBilly? Another day like yesterday and I might sweat myself skinny...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> I cant keep any of these HillBilly threads going. It was not near this hard in years past.
> 
> Could it be that field archery is truly doomed.


Yep...that's exactly what it is 

The thread is a STICKY at the top....:doh: People know about it and we will be there.:wink: But I am still worried a little like I was when you made the announcement that the shoot was going to be on the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...that's exactly what it is
> 
> The thread is a STICKY at the top....:doh: People know about it and we will be there.:wink: But I am still worried a little like I was when you made the announcement that the shoot was going to be on the 4th of July weekend.


Guys, a little "trash talk" thread in the General forum might go a long ways. It sure did for DCWC this past Sat. From what I understand, it was the highest attended shoot ever at that range. I see Lucky has a thread started - maybe just the place to "talk trash". :wink:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Guys, a little "trash talk" thread in the General forum might go a long ways. It sure did for DCWC this past Sat. From what I understand, it was the highest attended shoot ever at that range. I see Lucky has a thread started - maybe just the place to "talk trash". :wink:


You start the thread and we will see if the smack can go 14 hours without a post.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> You start the thread and we will see if the smack can go 14 hours without a post.:wink:


Stop not posting then:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

You guys talk of the tough targets..nothing compared to pre level days. The BHFS and BHFSL shooters have it much easier today.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> You guys talk of the tough targets..nothing compared to pre level days. The BHFS and BHFSL shooters have it much easier today.


And you guys had to walk uphill all day...well I guess we still do that (except the 80 yd walkup on the second half (I shot that one for -3 yards (77) if I remember right):tongue:

I bet you guys didn't even have angle compensating rangefinders


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> And you guys had to walk uphill all day...well I guess we still do that (except the 80 yd walkup on the second half (I shot that one for -3 yards (77) if I remember right):tongue:
> 
> I bet you guys didn't even have angle compensating rangefinders


you have me mistaken with my Father. He always walked uphill in the SNOW even in the Summer.:wink: Our angle compensators were the info we squeezed from the locals. Only bad thing were those pesky Dinosaurs


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WVH.....how about posting the 2nd half "guide" to go with the first half I got last year. :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> you have me mistaken with my Father. He always walked uphill in the SNOW even in the Summer.:wink: Our angle compensators were the info we squeezed from the locals. *Only bad thing were those pesky Dinosaurs*


I'm sure you were fine as long as you didn't leave your club in the cave

I really appreciated HasBeen volunteering some info on the course before last years shoot. I carried my rangefinder and shot a few of the steeper targets and his "tips" were perfect...I guess shooting a range enough does give you a little insight into its peculiarities.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> I'm sure you were fine as long as you didn't leave your club in the cave
> 
> I really appreciated HasBeen volunteering some info on the course before last years shoot. I carried my rangefinder and shot a few of the steeper targets and his "tips" were perfect...I guess shooting a range enough does give you a little insight into its peculiarities.


Yep between our notes and the rangefinder there was ZERO head scratching....too bad we still suck


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

reservations made, tickets paid for..... see you in 3 weeks !!


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep between our notes and the rangefinder there was ZERO head scratching....too bad we still suck


Anybody get a good angel reading on the down hill 80 that they can remember?

I'm playing with my archers advantage program and I want to look at that 80.

I know what I cut the target for now I want to know if AA knows what I cut the target for.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Heck with the 80. How about the front half 50 and the back half 55


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*hill billy*

i only wish i could go.
i have a wedding that weekend in Tampa
someday oh yes someday


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Definitely a GREAT shoot. I won't make it this year. Originally I thought the 4th weekend would be awesome with the extra day off but I forgot about some other family/friend get-togethers that weekend and the Missus usually doesn't get off from work holiday weekends. So . . sadly . . . we'll have to miss this year. It also is probably good since I haven't picked up my bow since the first week of April :embara:.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll help ya's keep this on the top...I talked to a friend of mine tonight and he said he may have a few interested in coming down, so if all goes well...there should be a group from central pa to come down and join the fun!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> Anybody get a good angel reading on the down hill 80 that they can remember?
> 
> I'm playing with my archers advantage program and I want to look at that 80.
> 
> I know what I cut the target for now I want to know if AA knows what I cut the target for.


I don't even remember what the cut was....TCR1 might remember. But we just went with what his rangefinder said. 

Hinky may know the angle though....:noidea:


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

hinky hinky where are you...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TheShooter said:


> hinky hinky where are you...


I was wondering the same thing.....

Haven't heard from him in a few days:noidea:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was wondering the same thing.....
> 
> Haven't heard from him in a few days:noidea:


First it was his shoulder then came the ankle maybe it is now both hands and when it comes to typing no-can-do.:sad:


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

i guess he is just working on a handicap for the hillbilly...:deadhorse


----------

